# Which is the best Free IDE & Compiler for C/C++ ?



## Kannan (Jul 21, 2005)

Which is the *best IDE for C/C++*. Also *which compiler is mostly used *?

I know that Eclipse is the best IDE for JAVA. Now it seems Eclipse also supports C/C++ in the form of CDT.

Shall I use Eclipse + CDT to develop C++ applications or should I use some other IDE?

Somebody please give me the info on which month the best IDE you wish for C/C++ was distributed in DIGIT DVD.

Can anybody tell me which IDE & Compilers are used in major IT companies such as Wipro, HCL, InfoSys.... etc.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmmm.. I used Bloodshed Dev CPP .. Its the best free C / C++ Ide around IMHO .. 
You can also use old versions of Borland's excellent C / CPP Ide .. 
Hmm.. I havent seen CPP CDT of Eclipse but Eclipse is a great software for Java .. If it has nice features then try using it ...
Major IT companies may be using VC++ .. .. Or Borland's IDE .. Both cost a bomb ..


----------



## Kannan (Jul 21, 2005)

Batty you can find Eclipse & CDT in the February 2005 Digit DVD.

Let me see the Bbloodshed Dev CPP.

Thanks for the info.

Ok, what about IT companies which work in UNIX & C++. What IDE do they use?.

Still no words about the compiler !


----------



## vegeta_killer (Jul 21, 2005)

i vote for Bloodshed Dev CPP .
hat's off for it.


----------



## karthik_rcs (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: IDE for C++*

Hello Friend,
There are many IDE available. We have kdevelop in linux. 
Mostly, the IDE is used for Rapid Application Development [RAD].

If you are going to learn C++ , then it is best to use notepad or editplus with compilers configured to that.

This would enable you to learn when u make mistakes.

This is just a suggestion


----------



## Apollo (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: IDE for C++*



			
				karthik_rcs said:
			
		

> If you are going to learn C++ , then it is best to use notepad or editplus with compilers configured to that.



How can one configure compilers to notepad?  Or editplus?


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 22, 2005)

Kannan said:
			
		

> Ok, what about IT companies which work in UNIX & C++. What IDE do they use?.


We insist our programmers to work on * Emacs *. NCST on the other hand gives training of * vi * to everyone employed. Other companies use Eclipse, Kdevelop or whatever fits them right.



			
				Kannan said:
			
		

> Still no words about the compiler !


* gcc * and only gcc is used. It is the de-facto industrial strength compiler available for almost all UNIX like operating systems.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmm.. there is one MingW and CygWin compiler other than GCC ...


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 22, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. there is one MingW and CygWin compiler other than GCC ...


MinGW project is the Windows port of GCC only.

However Cygwin project is a separate product offered from a commercial company. Both of them use gcc and compatible binaries and can be used interchangebly. The Windows ports do not scale up to the mark with their Unix counterparts.

Symantec too offers its compilers for free download. But i havent heard anyone use it for commercial purposes.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jul 22, 2005)

i had once used bloodshed dev cpp but it does not give any neat (understandable and debuggable) error messages when there is some compilation error.. so i switched back to  turbo C++ v3.. which is DOS based .. i once searced on net for some compiler but found all of them paid .. can somebody suggest some link... which is free.. n easy to use.. n not linux based..


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 23, 2005)

Bloodshed DevC++ allows you to write Win32 application which you cannot do with TurboC++v3.0

Another alternative you can try is Digital Mars from Symantec. ( *www.digitalmars.com/ ) It comes bundled with a lot of compiler add ons. and shell utilities which you can install separately
Download your choice from:
*www.digitalmars.com/download/freecompiler.html


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2005)

dev c++ was cool. But it didnot support clrscr();


----------

